# Gibt es so ein Soundkabel?



## GrannySmith (29. Dezember 2004)

Also:
Ich habe ein Logitech 5500 5.1 Soundsystem ich ich will das optimal am PC anschließen um alle Effekte zu genießen. Ich habe am Mainboard eine S/PDIF out Ausgang und an meinem Decoder habe ich einen coaxialen und optischen Eingang. Meine Frage:
gibt es ein S/PDIF out zu Coaxial Kabel oder zu optisch?
Bei Saturn und Media Markt gibt es ja kein Personal das mir das sagen kann. Die haben dort echt null Ahnung, zumindest in Österreich


----------



## rsspider (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo,

ich denke mal du willst deine Soundkarte digital an deinen Verstaerker anbinden.
Das sollte mit einem normalen Optischen Kabel problemlos gehen.
Ansonsten kuckst du hier.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## moltomy (29. Dezember 2004)

Hallo.

So einen Konverter (von digital optisch auf digital elektrisch oder auch anders rum) bauen ist nicht weiter schwer (solletest du löten können). Die Bauteile gibts beim Conrad oder beim Reichelt und sind nicht weiter teuer. Einen Schaltplan findest du bestimmt im Internet (wenn ich mich nicht täusche gibt es beim ELV auch einen Komplettbausatz für ca. 10,-€).

Gruß, Thomas.


----------



## GrannySmith (30. Dezember 2004)

Nun ja was is ein "normales optisches Kabel" das es anscheinend nirgends zu kaufen gibt.
Das mit dem selber zusammenbauen ist mir dann doch zu blöd, aber dennoch danke. Außerdem sind meine Fähigkeiten nicht im Lötgebiet angeseidelt.


----------



## rsspider (30. Dezember 2004)

TOSLink to TOSLink - Kabel  

wird auch verwendet um einen DVD Player klangtechnisch mit einem Verstaerker zu verbinden.

Gruss
Ronny


----------



## danube (30. Dezember 2004)

Du kannst mal bei Conrad fragen (falls es das auch in Österreich gibt), die bauen dir sowas auf Wunsch zusammen


----------

